# Status of marco island resorts?



## Jason245 (Sep 12, 2017)

Does anyone have any info on how the marco island resorts faired? 

The storm landed there and I am hoping everyone is ok. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 12, 2017)

We have a trade to club regency nov 25, I am waiting to hear.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 12, 2017)

We own a couple of Xmas / New Years weeks there.  I figured I would wait a couple of weeks and then if they haven't posted anything on their website, I would call.  I do hope the staff's homes made it through ok.  We have Southwest flights booked, so changing them will not be a problem.

Kurt


----------



## Panina (Sep 12, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> We own a couple of Xmas / New Years weeks there.  I figured I would wait a couple of weeks and then if they haven't posted anything on their website, I would call.  I do hope the staff's homes made it through ok.  We have Southwest flights booked, so changing them will not be a problem.
> 
> Kurt


I also own a couple of weeks xmas time.  Mine for xmas are on the bay side , sunrise bay resort, versus yours on the ocean side.  I think we will know sooner then a couple of weeks the projection how long they will be closed.  

Just closed recently on another at Eagles nest, didn't even yet get to enjoy.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 12, 2017)

You could try to call the resorts directly.
We called Four Winds on Longboat Key and got a recorded message.
They said they were still assessing conditions and would update soon.
.


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 15, 2017)

Looks like Eagles nest got hit very bad. They don't even know when they will be able to reopen, but I imagine Eagles nest will be out of commission for 6 months to a year given the water and roof damage. I hope they have sufficient insurance and that owners are not hit with a large special assessment. 



http://eaglesnest.hgvc.com/


Property is currently closed. Please check back regularly as this alert will be updated daily by 3 p.m. EST.

*GOAL DATE TO REOPEN:* TBD

*09/15/2017 PROPERTY UPDATE:* 2:07 p.m. Insurance adjusters have evaluated structural damages to the individual units, buildings and grounds. Water has been removed from the elevator shafts. An additional room-by-room inspection was performed to ensure all A/C units remain in working order. The damages around the pool area are being corrected, and the pool pumps have been fixed.

*09/14/2017 PROPERTY UPDATE:* 2:55 p.m. The property has power, water and phone service; however, inbound calls are not being answered at this time.

*09/13/2017 PROPERTY UPDATE:* The property currently does not have power, water or phone service. Although we have done initial assessments, our findings may change once further assessments are completed. At this time, it appears that we do have major structural and water damage, and we are still in process of assessing the extent of the damage. There is roof damage on the villa units, and the tennis court fence is gone. We also had water enter the lobby. In addition, we have extensive structural damage on the 10th floor where the ceiling caved in with crack across the walkway and no railing on the floor. Most, if not all, units have water damage. The property also sustained extensive landscaping damage. We have a contractor working at the resort to complete an initial assessment and begin remediation.


----------



## sb2313 (Sep 16, 2017)

One of the main benefits of being in hgvc for the SW Florida Resorts is the insurance. While I'm sure the deductible won't be little, the higher unit count at eagles nest will help to spread out the pain from that. As an eagles nest owner, Still not super excited of course....


----------



## Panina (Sep 16, 2017)

Still haven't heard the status of Sunrise Bay Resort on Marco Island.


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 17, 2017)

Panina said:


> Still haven't heard the status of Sunrise Bay Resort on Marco Island.


Is that the resort that left hgvc and joined holiday in.. because they were not happy with how quickly things from a hurricaine were fixed when under hilton. . Well now they can see the difference in service. . 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina (Sep 17, 2017)

Jason245 said:


> Is that the resort that left hgvc and joined holiday in.. because they were not happy with how quickly things from a hurricaine were fixed when under hilton. . Well now they can see the difference in service. .
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


No, never part of Hgvc.  It's a small independent resort on the bay side.


----------



## sb2313 (Sep 17, 2017)

It was shell island beach club in sanibel that you're thinking of, I believe.


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 17, 2017)

http://charterclub.hgvc.com/


Looks like charter club faired a little better.. still no target reopen date  


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 17, 2017)

Jason245 said:


> Is that the resort that left HGVC and joined Holiday Inn, because they were not happy with how quickly things from a hurric[ane] were fixed when under Hilton?



I believe you are thinking of Shell Island in Sanibel, which cancelled their management contract.
See this thread: http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/shell-island-beach-club-no-longer-managed-by-hgvc.95230/

It is still listed, BTW, as a HGVC affiliate becuz they have HGVC members there.
.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 17, 2017)

Jason245 said:


> http://charterclub.hgvc.com/
> 
> 
> Looks like charter club faired a little better.. still no target reopen date


Interesting.  Before yesterday's update, Charter Club had an expected re-open date of Sep. 23rd.  Either found more damage or realized contractors won't be able to be as responsive as they had hoped.  In either case, I feel confident that we will not have to change our plans of visiting there for Christmas.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 17, 2017)

Just for future reference in this thread, here are links to four of the HGVC Marco Island properties:

Charter Club: http://charterclub.hgvc.com/
Surf Club: http://www.surfclub.hgvc.com/
Club Regency: http://www.clubregency.hgvc.com/
Eagle's Nest: http://eaglesnest.hgvc.com/

Kurt


----------



## Bxian (Sep 18, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Just for future reference in this thread, here are links to four of the HGVC Marco Island properties:
> 
> Charter Club: http://charterclub.hgvc.com/
> Surf Club: http://www.surfclub.hgvc.com/
> ...


Charter Club changed from a firm 9/23 opening to TBD because it is always possible that needed repairs could take a little longer, so they did not want to create false hopes by listing a firm date.  They are taking things one week at a time.


----------



## Bxian (Sep 18, 2017)

Bxian said:


> Charter Club changed from a firm 9/23 opening to TBD because it is always possible that needed repairs could take a little longer, so they did not want to create false hopes by listing a firm date.  They are taking things one week at a time.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 18, 2017)

And now they have taken down the repair updates on all of the resorts' websites except for Surf Club.  I really don't care if they have to move the expected re-open dates -- we all know they are doing the best they can and stuff happens.  It would be nice to keep _some_ updates on the sites though...

Kurt


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 18, 2017)

I agree. I have nov 25 check in at Club regency.  I am combining my deposits this month, if I am loosing the vacation, I would like to combine those tpus also, I paid for points protection


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm thinking 'bout trying to book Marco for next Summer.
I figure that, by then, they'll have things sorted out and the area ill be relatively normal.


----------



## Panina (Sep 20, 2017)

From Sunrise Bay Resort....
Dear Sunrise Bay Owner,

We know many of you have been trying to reach us.  First and foremost, all the staff and their families made it through the storm.  Some have property damage, but nothing unrecoverable.

Hurricane Irma was not nice to our Resort.  We have damage to our roof, dock, pool, office, rec room, and the units.  Knowing that you would all like to know what is happening at your home away from home, this is what we can tell you:

We are in the cleanup process and we are doing a lot with the help of our many loyal vendors.  Although the roof was compromised, it has had its emergency repairs completed and we are safe from further water damages in that respect.

There was a lot of glass that was compromised, but we are in process of getting all of it repaired/replaced.  Most of the rooms had minimal damage from the storm as we were able to secure the building very well ahead of time.

The office and rec room have water damage, but nothing we can’t remedy.  Some power was restored mid-day Saturday, full power by Monday morning.  The staff is working hard to get everything put back together.  We have a makeshift office in place, however, the phones are not working yet.  You may find a busy, constant ring, or even to leave a message; we don’t know, as we cannot retrieve calls yet.  When they are up and running, you will be asked to leave a message only if it is an emergency. Please be considerate, and wait a couple of weeks or so for any conversation.   

We are hoping to reopen as soon as possible, but as of today, we are not sure if it will be in 3 weeks, 4 weeks or longer.  We will update you as we can.  Please check the website as we will post updates there beginning September 21st. 



Paula A. Warner, Manager

for the Board of Directors


Sunrise Bay Resort & Club

10 Tampa Place

Marco Island, FL  34146-2136

239.394.5280


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 20, 2017)

Panina, thanks for the update for Sunrise Bay.  The note says there will be updates on their website -- can you post the link to their website?  Thanks!

Kurt


----------



## Panina (Sep 20, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Panina, thanks for the update for Sunrise Bay.  The note says there will be updates on their website -- can you post the link to their website?  Thanks!
> 
> Kurt


http://sunrisebayresort.com


----------



## Seaport104 (Sep 20, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> And now they have taken down the repair updates on all of the resorts' websites except for Surf Club.  I really don't care if they have to move the expected re-open dates -- we all know they are doing the best they can and stuff happens.  It would be nice to keep _some_ updates on the sites though...
> 
> Kurt



Looks like they have put back the updates. Here's the latest on Eagle's Nest. I have Week 51 reservation. Any guess of it will be open by then? Looks like they are making good progress.

Property is currently closed. Please check back regularly as this alert will be updated daily by 3 p.m. EST.

*GOAL DATE TO REOPEN:* TBD

*09/20/2017 PROPERTY UPDATE:* 2:45 p.m. Water intrusion remediation to the Villa units is complete and re-construction has begun. The fallen ceilings near elevators on the 10th floor are being removed, and remediation of lower the floors is in process. The cooling tower and Villa A/C units have been cleaned. The grounds lighting is being assessed. Housekeeping is removing and rewashing all linens from units. Front desk staff have called owners of weeks 38 and 39 advising that we are closed. Subsequent weeks will be contacted regarding closure as more timing information becomes available.

*09/19/2017 PROPERTY UPDATE:* 3:00 p.m. The structural engineer performed an initial site assessment and authorized debris removal on the 10th floor. Water intrusion remediation continues, and contractors have mapped areas of water intrusion in 42 of 63 tower units and 8 villa units.

*09/18/2017 PROPERTY UPDATE:* 2:38 p.m. Tree service has completed initial emergency passage cleanup at north side of property. Water remediation contractors continue their assessment.

*09/17/2017 PROPERTY UPDATE:* 2:32 p.m. The tree service company has begun passage cleanup at the south side of the property. Water intrusion remediation contractors are on-site.

*09/16/2017 PROPERTY UPDATE:* 2:47 p.m. The roofing company has secured temporary protection to damaged roof areas. The tree service company has completed its initial assessment and will be on-site through the weekend to begin emergency clean-up. In addition, debris clean-up and housekeeping has also begun.

*09/15/2017 PROPERTY UPDATE:* 2:07 p.m. Insurance adjusters have evaluated structural damages to the individual units, buildings and grounds. Water has been removed from the elevator shafts. An additional room-by-room inspection was performed to ensure all A/C units remain in working order. The damages around the pool area are being corrected, and the pool pumps have been fixed.

*09/14/2017 PROPERTY UPDATE:* 2:55 p.m. The property has power, water and phone service; however, inbound calls are not being answered at this time.

*09/13/2017 PROPERTY UPDATE:* The property currently does not have power, water or phone service. Although we have done initial assessments, our findings may change once further assessments are completed. At this time, it appears that we do have major structural and water damage, and we are still in process of assessing the extent of the damage. There is roof damage on the villa units, and the tennis court fence is gone. We also had water enter the lobby. In addition, we have extensive structural damage on the 10th floor where the ceiling caved in with crack across the walkway and no railing on the floor. Most, if not all, units have water damage. The property also sustained extensive landscaping damage. We have a contractor working at the resort to complete an initial assessment and begin remediation.


----------



## Bxian (Sep 21, 2017)

With regard to the repairs, hgvc website is a little wonky. Hit refresh if you don't see the update page.


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 22, 2017)

Looks like they are issuing mf refunds to owners affected. . Seems that they are handling this  in best way possible at hgvc. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina (Sep 22, 2017)

Jason245 said:


> Looks like they are issuing mf refunds to owners affected. . Seems that they are handling this  in best way possible at hgvc. .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Which ones are offering mf refunds? Most are affiliates.


----------



## Seaport104 (Sep 22, 2017)

Panina said:


> Which ones are offering mf refunds? Most are affiliates.



I believe all of them (Eagles Nest for sure) are since they are covered under the Hilton insurance. I think it was Hurricane Wilma that put Eagle's Nest out of service for months and the owners received a refund of their maintenance fee


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 22, 2017)

Jason245 said:


> Looks like they are issuing mf refunds to owners affected. . Seems that they are handling this  in best way possible at hgvc. .


Wow.  I'm impressed!  I thought they might just give the HGVC owners their points back into their account, but that would not work for those owners who are not HGVC members.  Refunding the MFs does seem like the best outcome for the owners.

BTW, the four properties now have expected re-opening dates posted:

*Surf Club:* Saturday, September 23, 2017 (week 38)
*Charter Club:* Saturday, October 14, 2017 (Week 41)
*Club Regency:* Saturday, October 14, 2017 (Week 41)
*Eagle's Nest:* Friday, October 20, 2017 (Week 42)

Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 22, 2017)

This notice was posted for Charter Club, Club Regency, Eagles Nest, but not for Surf Club...

*MESSAGE FOR OWNERS:* Owners who are not able to use the property during their week(s) will receive a letter in the mail explaining the maintenance fee reimbursement process.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 22, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Wow.  I'm impressed!



Unless HGVC insurance covers refunded MF's, funds lost for on-going or annual expenses will have to be made up somewhere, and owners who did not receive a refund will prolly bear some of the burden -- which IMHO, is unfair. OTOH, if the insurance covers the refund, more power to 'em.
_... Not that I have a dog in this hunt._


----------



## Seaport104 (Sep 22, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Unless HGVC insurance covers refunded MF's, funds lost for on-going or annual expenses will have to be made up somewhere, and owners who did not receive a refund will prolly bear some of the burden -- which IMHO, is unfair. OTOH, if the insurance covers the refund, more power to 'em.
> _... Not that I have a dog in this hunt._



Insurance covers the refund of maintenance fees


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 22, 2017)

Very happy to hear that club regency will be open a few weeks before our check in date.


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 22, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> This notice was posted for Charter Club, Club Regency, Eagles Nest, but not for Surf Club...
> 
> *MESSAGE FOR OWNERS:* Owners who are not able to use the property during their week(s) will receive a letter in the mail explaining the maintenance fee reimbursement process.



Wow that's great!  Over on the Vistana forum, Westin St John owners would be happy to get their MF reimbursed rather than getting an II week deposit.


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 22, 2017)

dsmrp said:


> Wow that's great!  Over on the Vistana forum, Westin St John owners would be happy to get their MF reimbursed rather than getting an II week deposit.


Yet another reason why HGVC is one of the best


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 23, 2017)

It is kind of interesting comparing the damage at the Surf Club and Charter Club properties. 

Both buildings are of similar construction and size, but it looks like the Surf Club came out with much less damage.  The Charter Club said 90% of the rooms had some amount of water intrusion, but not so much has been reported at Surf Club.  Of note, 2 or 3 years ago the Surf Club replaced all of it's large sliding glass windows with new hurricane-proof windows -- I think this is probably a big reason they fared better through the storm.  A big "thank you" to the board and staff who worked on getting those windows replaced! 

Kurt


----------



## Panina (Sep 24, 2017)

Panina said:


> http://sunrisebayresort.com


Sunrise bay posted lots of pictures.  On upper left side of screen select hurricane update, at end of letter is a link for pictures.


----------



## wgallen8 (Sep 24, 2017)

Last updates on Charter Club Site

http://charterclub.hgvc.com/


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 24, 2017)

wgallen8 said:


> Last updates on Charter Club Site:



*GOAL DATE TO REOPEN:* Saturday, October 14, 2017 (Week 41).

Looks like my booking for next June is safe.


----------



## BEV (Sep 26, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Wow.  I'm impressed!  I thought they might just give the HGVC owners their points back into their account, but that would not work for those owners who are not HGVC members.  Refunding the MFs does seem like the best outcome
> BTW, the four properties now have expected re-opening dates posted:
> 
> *Surf Club:* Saturday, September 23, 2017 (week 38)
> ...


----------



## BEV (Sep 26, 2017)

Did I detect a loss of ability to go to Eagles Nest  at XMAS time   I am possibly able to help you out if it ia XMAS week you need to have some help wirh (granted --if you are using points to book XMas too) maintenance fee reimbursement  AND restoration of points back to acct// Like want to consider a nearly full back pymt  (75% of RCI points come back your way if you cancel by late Oct.  THEN you are free to take my Grand  Mayan @ Riviera Maya  DEC 22-29   for the steal of 775.  for 1 bd sleeps 4  Vidanta Resorts runs that & Bliss next door.  Please email me if would consider..  Bev Hook  Be aware I am sad not being able to go self as the unit cost me over 53000.  I would be willing to pick what you can get for me 1 bd next yr--after mt surgery.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 27, 2017)

I remember Florida getting hit with higher insurance rates in 2007 which also impacted maintenance fees (see thread below).
So put some of that refunded MF aside for a possible increase in insurance fees.

Hurricane impact on MF (2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hurricane-impact-on-mf.246966/


----------



## Deb & Bill (Oct 7, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> It is kind of interesting comparing the damage at the Surf Club and Charter Club properties.
> 
> Both buildings are of similar construction and size, but it looks like the Surf Club came out with much less damage.  The Charter Club said 90% of the rooms had some amount of water intrusion, but not so much has been reported at Surf Club.  Of note, 2 or 3 years ago the Surf Club replaced all of it's large sliding glass windows with new hurricane-proof windows -- I think this is probably a big reason they fared better through the storm.  A big "thank you" to the board and staff who worked on getting those windows replaced!
> 
> Kurt


The storm came from the side opposite the hurricane proof windows at Charter Club, the east side, not the west side.  So the water intrusion was on the back door and guest bedroom window side.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 11, 2017)

*Letter from Charter Club's Resort Director in Fall Newsletter
*
Dear Charter Club Owners,​
As you are likely aware, Hurricane Irma made landfall on Marco Island on September 10, 2017. Recorded
wind speeds reached 130 mph and the storm surge was approximately 6 to 7 feet.

Damage to the roof of the resort’s clubhouse resulted in severe interior impacts, including flooding and
damage to insulation, drywall, air conditioning ductwork, lighting, and one A/C unit.

In addition, the property sustained damages to tennis courts and fencing. Furthermore, landscaping
damage throughout the entire property was extensive, and it will take time for our beautiful landscaping to
come back to what it once was.

The majority of units in the north and south towers sustained some water intrusion from the storm, which
damaged carpets, walls, and ceilings. The remediation company was on property almost immediately
following the hurricane to begin water mapping (measuring moisture), and worked seven days per week
for approximately five weeks to restore the units and clubhouse. We have already replaced all guest
bedroom carpets and are in the process of replacing 15 roof A/C units, exit signs, and a few additional
signs throughout the property.

The Charter Club staff has worked very hard to restore your home away from home, and we anticipate
the resort will reopen on October 14, 2017. Thank you for your patience during this time. We are excited
to welcome you on your next vacation!​
Kurt


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 11, 2017)

I just received a letter from Club regency that the roofers will be working on bldg 5 while we are there.


----------



## Bxian (Oct 18, 2017)

Charter Club now open.


----------

